
﻿ How a Chairman at McKinsey Made Millions of Dollars Off His Maid - akbarnama
http://www.thenation.com/article/the-strange-true-story-of-how-a-chairman-at-mckinsey-made-millions-of-dollars-off-his-maid/
======
DrScump
already posted, with unaltered title, earlier:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10543627](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10543627)

